# Fresh Oil Change and dipstick shows nothing



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Stupid question: Are you sure? Clean oil can be really hard to see.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

That was the only thing I could think of. It's like I know it has to be in there somewhere lol. I changed oil on all 3 of my cars yesterday. But the Cruze was the only one I had that issue with.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

where did you pour the oil?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As long as you put the plug back in place and poured the right amount into the right place, it's there. I do remember I was taken back the first time I went to change the oil and didn't see it on the light colored dipstick. It was there, just invisible.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

It must just be the dipstick is hard to see it. Yes the plug is in and the filter is on. I have forgotten to put the new filter on before and that was a mess to say the least...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

cnc99 said:


> It must just be the dipstick is hard to see it. Yes the plug is in and the filter is on. I have forgotten to put the new filter on before and that was a mess to say the least...


And then there are the spin-on filters, which sometimes leave their rubber seals on the filter housing, creating a massive leak when you start the engine. I had that happen once, 30 years ago, and I'm not going to do it again. 
Always look at old spin-on filters and make sure they have seals attached before putting the new filter on.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Likely sounds that you have a clean engine and with the fresh oil it's hard to see. Try wiping the dipstick very clean with a paper towel and check again, maybe using a flashlight if you're having a hard time seeing it.

One other suggestion, although _most_ capacity specifications are pretty close I alway suggest adding slightly less oil than what's called for (say half a quart), crank the engine without starting to pressurize the filter and system (by holding the gas pedal to the floor and cranking, which tells the engine not to fire the injectors for "fuel flooded engine" clearing mode), then let the car sit a minute and re-check the dipstick. From there top it up, start the car for a couple minutes, stop, let it sit and check again (some Ford EcoBoost engines can take a long time, over 10 minutes to fully drain but turbo GMs don't seem to take as long).

It's a little more time but ensures you have exactly the right amount of oil as over-filling can be way worse for some engines than running slightly low but still within acceptable range. Lets say a car uses 4.5 quarts but you take it somewhere and they only drain 4.25, then dump in closer to 5 quarts you could end up being too full. Depending on the engine that can lead to premature front or rear main seal leaks, the turbo drain-back tube not being above oil level and the turbo having trouble draining the center section, the positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) system not working as well, oil hitting the rotating crank and frothing up, etc.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one... I felt like I was handing in my man-card when I had to have a friend look at the reading on the dip stick because I couldn't see any oil on the darn thing too. It plays tricks on your eyes I swear. lol.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Taxman said:


> And then there are the spin-on filters, which sometimes leave their rubber seals on the filter housing, creating a massive leak when you start the engine.


Try cross-threading one. Not sure how, but I managed that. My first clue is it didn't take the number number of turns before it was snug. The wakeup call was when the oil pressure gauge never moved on startup. Big mess. Clean oil, but still a big mess.

From then on, I had to be super careful about putting on the filter because it wanted to cross-thread.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Clean the dipstick, check in sunlight, might need to had a half quart.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I just changed the oil in my car Saturday (an ordeal for another post). It's really, really hard to see the level. It looks empty, but if you grab the end with your bear fingers, you'll find it really does have oil.

As long as you put in 4 *liters* (not 4 quarts), and you did put in the oil plug back in, you should be OK.


----------

